# New Packaging for Frag Shipping !



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Effective Monday, January 12, 2009 we will no longer ship our zoa, mushroom, xenia frags in the standard plastic bags. We have upgraded to plastic containers, below, and will place one frag in each. Why the change? The plastic bags are prone to rupture unless double or triple bagged. The added water volume and additional bags adds weight, which increases your costs. Paying to ship water is not what we want for our customers. The lighter shipment, in smaller containers, will reduce costs for our valued customers and be a safer trip for the corals. Shipping is available across Canada via Fed-Ex next day delivery. Pickup is still available for our local customers.






​


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Neato. Will frags be damaged by the rigid sides of the containers (probably more applicable to SPS and LPS frags)?


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> Neato. Will frags be damaged by the rigid sides of the containers (probably more applicable to SPS and LPS frags)?


No more than a plastic bag. One test I'm going to be working on is to mount things like hammer and frogspawn into a piece of styrofoam and then put in the container. This will secure it an not allow it to move around. I currently don't have any SPS but would work with the same methodology.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

very cool UTs! I really like that idea a lot


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Great idea ... it will work !!!


----------

